# How can one sort the images in the "Library" by the image size or file size?



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

How can one sort the images in the "Library" by the image size or file size?


----------



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

Or order them by date / time?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2018)

Biff said:


> Or order them by date / time?



Press the 'T' key for the toolbar if you don't see it, then choose the sort order in the lower left corner below the grid.


----------



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you, yes, I had looked there already, but I cannot find anything of those items (creation date, file / image size) neither in "Sort" nor in "Filters" nor in "Attribute":


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2018)

'Creation date' is the same as 'Capture Time' for camera images. File size is not an option.


----------



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

So there is no way to sort by file / image (resolution) size? Actually I would not believe that.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2018)

Biff said:


> So there is no way to sort by file / image (resolution) size? Actually I would not believe that.


Of course there is, but I am such a nasty person that I don't want to tell you.


----------



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

Oops, I wouldn't have supposed that...but no such option, very odd.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently, not enough people requested it. To file a request, go to https://www.feedback.photoshop.com. First try to find if somebody else already filed it. If so, don't file it again but add your vote to that one.


----------



## Biff (Oct 12, 2018)

OK, thank you.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 13, 2018)

You could rename the files to begin with image dimensions, and then sort by filename.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 13, 2018)

You could view files in your specified Size ranges by using multiple Smart Collections-
MP >1<2,  MP >2<3,  MP >3<4, etc


----------



## Biff (Oct 13, 2018)

Great ideas, thank you, I will do it like that.


----------

